# Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme 8 GB



## W1zzard (Dec 14, 2016)

Zotac's GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme is the company's flagship GTX 1080 and the best GTX 1080 we ever tested. It comes with high clocks out of the box and a large triple-slot cooler that makes it run at good temperatures and incredible noise levels. The fans even stop completely in idle and light gaming.

*Show full review*


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 14, 2016)

Damn this thing flies along.


----------



## altermere (Dec 15, 2016)

Man, this gotta be the best 1080 out there. My MSI 1080 Gaming X runs pretty hot and only boosts to 1911 mhz. I'll definitely go for AMP Extreme next time around.


----------



## Darksword (Dec 15, 2016)

Can't wait to see the 1080 Ti version of this.


----------



## silapakorn (Dec 15, 2016)

In my country it's only $650 with 5 years warranty.


----------



## Cheeseball (Dec 15, 2016)

In the Philippines, this exact model is PhP 31,000, which is around US $620, with a 1 year warranty with the reseller then 4 years with the distributor.

My ZOTAC GTX 1070 (AMP! Edition) was just PhP 21,000 ($420) last June, with 1 year reseller and additional 1 year distributor warranty. It's sad that North America and Europe got shafted on launch prices.


----------



## qubit (Dec 15, 2016)

W1z, if I give you a penny will you rate it the full 10.0?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 15, 2016)

qubit said:


> W1z, if I give you a penny will you rate it the full 10.0?


Not gonna start taking bribes when it's just a penny


----------



## Dimi (Dec 15, 2016)

This makes my GTX 1070 look so slow... lol

I think its crazy the performance jump you get from a 980 Ti to a 1080 can be so huge in such a short timespan. Considering both cards in my country have been on the same pricing level.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 15, 2016)

phew.

price of this same model is almost 900 usd here in Korea. 

I want one but my bank doesnt one


----------



## epivitor (Dec 15, 2016)

I have the Zotac GTX 1070 AMP! Extreme and it's a great card.

The only "issue" is that the fans can't keep stable rpm when they work below 32%.

I'm wondering if 1080 has the same problem.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Dec 15, 2016)

980Ti AMP! Omega and Extreme have the same cooler as the 1080 Extreme. Awesome cooler. Only downside is that it takes up nearly 3 slots and I see the 980Ti and 1080 cards with this cooler and they're both just shy of 13" long. You need a spacious case to fit one (especially 2) of these cards.

My 980Ti, she doesn't break 70C when heavy gaming and the fans don't spin up past 60% (this is when I ran one card). Now that I have two of them, the top card runs hotter and usually hits the thermal threshold at 85C and the bottom card stays around 50-60C. Awesome cooler on these cards. On my first 980Ti (I haven't tried OC'ing my second one) I can add 10% to the core clock and 25% to the memory clock and run stable.

Zotac, in the US, you get 3 year warranty coverage on their cards. 2 years for just purchasing the card + 1 year extended if you register your card with Zotac. Next to EVGA, Zotac is the other company I go with when buying GPUs. I've had nothing but good results from both.

The performance of this 1080 is fast. It makes my 980Ti look slow in some of the comparison charts.


----------



## Effting (Dec 15, 2016)

How come the 980 Ti is so much behind the Fury X? If it wasn't because of  Anno 2205 and Assassin's Creed: Syndicate to mislead the final performance summary, the gap between the two would be much larger, cause in every other game the Fury X beats the crap out of the 980 Ti. I still remember about a post from TPU stating that 980 Ti turned out to be a better VGA than the Fury X. I guess they were wrong.


----------



## qubit (Dec 15, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> Not gonna start taking bribes when it's just a penny


Ok, so how about all this money then? 







Ok, but keeping it vaguely on topic, this card looks the business. While I'm very happy with my Palit GTX 1080 GameRock and its three slot performance is superb, it's not that great on looks and I like a card that exudes the kind of quality that this Zotac does. Oh and that overclock is nothing to be sniffed at, either.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 15, 2016)

Effting said:


> How come the 980 Ti is so much behind the Fury X? If it wasn't because of  Anno 2205 and Assassin's Creed: Syndicate to mislead the final performance summary, the gap between the two would be much larger, cause in every other game the Fury X beats the crap out of the 980 Ti. I still remember about a post from TPU stating that 980 Ti turned out to be a better VGA than the Fury X. I guess they were wrong.



Presumably it's a reference 980 Ti, I always assumed so based on the introduction specs.

As we all know any custom 980 Ti absolutely flies so you can easily add 15-20% more performance.


----------



## Effting (Dec 16, 2016)

Fluffmeister said:


> Presumably it's a reference 980 Ti, I always assumed so based on the introduction specs.
> 
> As we all know any custom 980 Ti absolutely flies so you can easily add 15-20% more performance.


Absolutely, both the 980 Ti and the Fury X are running stock clocks.
But the gap is very big, and I guess even if you overclock both VGAs, the 980 Ti won't surpass the Fury X. Even though the Fury X overclocks just around 125 MHz.
But it was actually to be expected, as AMD cards tend to continue evolving as time goes by, as opposed to Nvidia's.


----------



## Nima (Dec 16, 2016)

Effting said:


> Absolutely, both the 980 Ti and the Fury X are running stock clocks.
> But the gap is very big, and I guess even if you overclock both VGAs, the 980 Ti won't surpass the Fury X. Even though the Fury X overclocks just around 125 MHz.
> But it was actually to be expected, as AMD cards tend to continue evolving as time goes by, as opposed to Nvidia's.


Reference 980Ti throttles really bad with it's blower style cooler. Fury x is watercooled and already performs at it's max potential with it's reference cooler. Check out 980ti reviews with after market coolers on TPU for real comparison between these two GPUs.

And gap is not big at 1440p. 4k is irrelevant since both of these GPUs are not fast enough for 4k gaming.


----------



## maximoor (Dec 16, 2016)

Faster than 2x 980 SLI? Becouse this beast actually doubles the performance of the previous generation in 4K. Almost 100% faster...

Nice job Nvidia (and Zotac!).


----------



## Effting (Dec 17, 2016)

maximoor said:


> Faster than 2x 980 SLI? Becouse this beast actually doubles the performance of the previous generation in 4K. Almost 100% faster...
> 
> Nice job Nvidia (and Zotac!).


The problems are: first you forgot to overclock the Fury X, second you also forgot to use the latest Crimson drivers(which my points are based on).


----------



## maximoor (Dec 17, 2016)

Effting said:


> The problems are: first you forgot to overclock the Fury X, second you also forgot to use the latest Crimson drivers(which my points are based on).



What? 
Do you even read what i wrote?

I'm referring to GTX 980 ...


----------



## Enterprise24 (Dec 17, 2016)

It is sad that overclocking Nvidia GPU is worst after Kepler day. 
780 / 780 Ti that get fully unlocked voltage and watercooling can hit 1400mhz+ daily usage without problem.  That is 40-50% oc over stock reference. 
Most 980 Ti non ref is 20% faster than ref with some overclocking headroom left.  Like we know Maxwell doesn't scale with voltage at ambient temperature. 
While Zotac 1080 amp extreme despite being the fastest 1080 is just 10% faster than ref and almost no overclocking headroom left.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 17, 2016)

This cards a beast but I expected that TBH, what I'm more surprised with are the FuryX & Fury cards


----------



## mcraygsx (Dec 17, 2016)

This is one beast of a card and far better buy then stock 1080. I am just wondering what 375 watts of power draw offer in return to end user. Power Draw is way higher then most 1080 cards in the band wagon.

Overclocking only return a 3.7%  improved performance!!!


----------



## Effting (Dec 17, 2016)

maximoor said:


> What?
> Do you even read what i wrote?
> 
> I'm referring to GTX 980 ...


OOh boy hahah, I don't know what I was thinking about when I wrote that...


----------



## Effting (Dec 17, 2016)

Lionheart said:


> This cards a beast but I expected that TBH, what I'm more surprised with are the FuryX & Fury cards


Yes, the Fury and Fury X are doing way better then they used to. And again, If it weren't because of Anno 2205 and Assassin's Creed: Syndicate, the final performance summary would have shown a much bigger gap, compared to Nvidia's competitors.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Dec 19, 2016)

boy a 9.9, this videocard is near perfection seemingly.........


----------



## Shatun_Bear (Dec 24, 2016)

Effting said:


> Yes, the Fury and Fury X are doing way better then they used to. And again, If it weren't because of Anno 2205 and Assassin's Creed: Syndicate, the final performance summary would have shown a much bigger gap, compared to Nvidia's competitors.



Actually what is more remarkable is the 480 now beating the 1060. At 1080p it's just ahead but at 1440p it's significantly faster. This is a complete reversal from the launch performance although W1zzard was using nearly all old games when they were benched at launch.

We also know you can get slightly more performance from overclocking the 480 as opposed to the 1060 so it beats it all ends up as far as I'm concerned as power draw and heat is so low for both cards.


----------



## thelawnet (Dec 27, 2016)

Shatun_Bear said:


> Actually what is more remarkable is the 480 now beating the 1060. At 1080p it's just ahead but at 1440p it's significantly faster. This is a complete reversal from the launch performance although W1zzard was using nearly all old games when they were benched at launch.
> 
> We also know you can get slightly more performance from overclocking the 480 as opposed to the 1060 so it beats it all ends up as far as I'm concerned as power draw and heat is so low for both cards.



??? The 1060 6GB beats the 480 8GB.

Nobody would buy the 1060 3GB, surely?


----------



## Effting (Dec 27, 2016)

thelawnet said:


> ??? The 1060 6GB beats the 480 8GB.
> 
> Nobody would buy the 1060 3GB, surely?


So take a look at this:
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...3945-gtx-1060-vs-rx-480-updated-review-3.html


----------



## Shatun_Bear (Dec 27, 2016)

Effting said:


> So take a look at this:
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...3945-gtx-1060-vs-rx-480-updated-review-3.html



Yep, that is a huge turnaround.

It completely changes the value proposition of both cards and imo puts the 480 on top.


----------



## Fumero (Dec 29, 2016)

Im really happy to have bought this card.


----------

